# Que significa esto? (HELP)

## JuanitoBones

Antes que nada estoy contento porque ya tengo mi gentoo funcionando con gnome, pero tengo dos dudas

1. Antes al arrancar gentoo hacia login en modo consola, ahora que tengo el gnome cuando arranca no me sale ningun login grafico, por lo tanto me tira un error y vuelvo a modo consola y hago login e inicio el modo grafico desde la consola y ahi si me funciona gnome, como podria arreglar esto?

2. cuando utilizo emerge me aparece este mensaje

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

y he actualizado el emerge, no se a que se debe ese mensaje y como puedo arreglarlo, cualquier ayuda le agradeceria, saludos.

----------

## lanshor

Comprueba que tienes gdm (o cualquier otro programa de login, aunque si usas gnome seguramente quieras gdm) instalado. Si no "emerge gdm".

Después comprueba que tienes el script de inicio del gestor de acceso en el nivel default: "rc-update add xdm default"

Esto último ejecutará cada vez que arranques el sistema el gestor de acceso especificado en "/etc/conf.d/xdm", así que edita ese archivo y donde pone DISPLAYMANAGER cambia xdm por gdm (o el que quieras).

Respecto a tu segunda pregunta:

Portage te está notificando de que hay noticias o notas sobre actualizaciones que debes leer. Tal y como te indica, usa "eselect news" y elige las noticias que quieras leer.

----------

## JuanitoBones

Ps si ya hice los pasos de "rc-update add xdm default" y dejar gdm como default, lo que no se es si tengo instalado gdm, pero ahora voy a probar, gracias por tu ayuda

----------

## ensarman

ummm beuno aparte de colocar a gdm como default, checa tus congiuraciones si puedes entrar con el comando startx esta bien, pero de todas maneras checa la configuracion de /etc/conf.d/xdm para que apunte a tu gdm

si no funciona con el comando startx, significa que tu Xorg no esta bien configurado o que te falta algun driver, de video generalmente, aunque en estas versiones de Xorg te lo hacen todo facilito  :Razz: 

----------

## vincent-

En efecto, necesitas comprobar tu fichero /etc/conf.d/xdm y asegurarte que contiene una linea como esta:

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"
```

Obviamente, para que GDM funcione necesitas tenerlo instalado. Lo puedes comprobar con esta orden:

```
qlist -Ie gnome-base/gdm
```

Nota: qlist es una utilidad que se incluye en el paquete app-portage/portage-utils

----------

